# May on the Au Sable River!



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

These beautiful steelhead keep coming in from Lake Huron! For a change got some nice high water May. Should have good fishing the rest of the month. Here is from today!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad the high water is good for something. Been tough on the resident fish fishing, though it's nice to know that the ones caught were well earned.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

kzoofisher said:


> Glad the high water is good for something. Been tough on the resident fish fishing, though it's nice to know that the ones caught were well earned.


Yes high water in the spring makes for some tough dry fly fishing! Seems to be coming around of late with better hatches and some trout rising.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Yes high water in the spring makes for some tough dry fly fishing! Seems to be coming around of late with better hatches and some trout rising.


It's tough on the fish too and they're hungry so reaction flies are working well. But we don't spend all winter dreaming about May evening streamer fishing, do we?


----------

